# BFG Advantage T/A Sport Tires



## joes74challenger (Jan 9, 2017)

Just had 4 BFG Advantage T/A Sport tires installed on the cruze. after the initial 20 minute drive around town i like them so far. car seems lighter on it's feet, corners well and seems to have less rolling resistance (or i could just be used to my 2010 impala and the way it drives lol). i'm just curious if anyone has put any considerable mileage on them and how they were holding up.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Those were my favorite tires of all time, bought giant ones for my Charger in 74. Even then it was $120 a tire and they were on National backorder


----------



## joes74challenger (Jan 9, 2017)

Wound up at 620 for all 4 out of tire barn with road hazard. I didnt try to talk them down as ive not been good at that in the past. Kinda feels like this car sits a little higher as well...again this isn't my daily driver, its the wife's lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

